# my goal



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

be a better self than i was yesterday.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

kennybenny said:


> be a better self than i was yesterday.


cool good luck! same with me, i met somone sooooo likeable ad i talked to my friend about what makes him so likeable so now i'm trying to be like him, we got stuff like:
friendly, respectful, fun, and treats you like he knows youu as a friend, generous.... yeah almost perfect huh?


----------

